
Show HN: Qwerkey, a better way to play chords - some1else
http://some1else.github.io/qwerkey/
======
some1else
Try to play diagonally, up and to the right. It's easier to grasp the harmonic
effect, when you're first trying it out. A bit more info and a gif are in the
repository readme[1].

1:
[https://github.com/Some1Else/qwerkey](https://github.com/Some1Else/qwerkey)

------
Loutseau
<3

